# Bootcamp jeux windows



## kinjah (31 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour !
J’ai installé boot camp sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro 15’ et malgré que l’utilitaire d’AMD soit installé (J’imagine donc que les pilotes sont à jour) aucun jeu ne veut se lancer. Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2014 équipée d’un nvidia tout se lance sans aucun soucis donc j’aimerai savoir si il y a une manip ou un truc à faire en plus à l'installation De Windows car je n’arrive vraiment pas à lancer un seul... et quand le jeu démarre c’est pour rester figé sur le premier écran... merci de votre aide !


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2018)

kinjah a dit:


> Bonjour !
> J’ai installé boot camp sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro 15’ et malgré que l’utilitaire d’AMD soit installé (J’imagine donc que les pilotes sont à jour) aucun jeu ne veut se lancer. Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2014 équipée d’un nvidia tout se lance sans aucun soucis donc j’aimerai savoir si il y a une manip ou un truc à faire en plus à l'installation De Windows car je n’arrive vraiment pas à lancer un seul... et quand le jeu démarre c’est pour rester figé sur le premier écran... merci de votre aide


Utilitaire recommandé par qui et qui sort d'où ?

Déjà pour commencer, est-ce que tu as lancé l'installation des pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ? Ensuite, sous Windows est-ce que tu as fait toutes les mises à jour ? Pour finir, est-ce que tu as été sur le site officiel de l'éditeur de tes jeux pour connaître les spécifications techniques demandées pour installer/utiliser tel ou tel jeu ?


----------



## kinjah (31 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse 
L’utilitaire AMD est recommandé par AMD sur le site officiel AMD (et un lien sur le site Apple nous y redirige également) pour mettre à jour la carte graphique... mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette question ?
Sinon bien sûr les pilotes bootcamp sont installés les jeux (versions officielles) sont censés tourner sur l’ordi. Le probleme vient d’ailleurs.


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2018)

kinjah a dit:


> L’utilitaire AMD est recommandé par AMD sur le site officiel AMD (et un lien sur le site Apple nous y redirige également) pour mettre à jour la carte graphique... mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette question ?


Parce qu'il vaut mieux laisser Windows se charger de faire une mise à jour s'il en trouve une pour une carte graphique. Bien souvent, le fait de forcer une mise à jour provoque ce type de dysfonctionnement. Ce que tu peux lire sur le dite de chez AMD est valable pour un vrai PC dont les cartes sont vraiment reconnues. Dans un Mac c'est un peu différent, si les données techniques annoncées sont les mêmes, matériellement parlant une carte graphique d'un PC n'a aucun rapport avec celle d'un Mac.


kinjah a dit:


> Sinon bien sûr les pilotes bootcamp sont installés les jeux (versions officielles) sont censés tourner sur l’ordi. Le probleme vient d’ailleurs.


Désinstalle les derniers pilotes AMD, réinstalle les pilotes/drivers télécharger via Assistant Boot Camp et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------

